# Stop trying to pull down my company's panties!



## gardian

Stop trying to pull down my company's panties !

Questo di un incontro d'affari fra un uomo d'affari irlandese ei suoi fornitori italiani.
 Durante l'incontro uno dei fornitori italiani comincia a fare domande  curiosi - sui prodotti dell'uomo d'affari, le operazioni della sua  azienda, i mercati in cui sono interessati, ecc
 Vedendo il pericolo di questa linea di interrogatorio, l'uomo dice:

 - Guardate! Smettere di cercare di abbattere mutandine della mia azienda!

 C'è un modo più efficace di questo fraseggio?


----------



## crikcrok89

I think I'd simply say:" Basta con questo interrogatorio"


----------



## bladedrummer

E' un modo per dire "Lascia che la mia azienda lavi i panni sporchi in casa". Insomma non cercare di mettere a nudo la mia azienda, di non esporla a un esame troppo minuzioso, specialmente nei suoi meccanismi "intimi". In conclusione io userei o la metafora dei panni sporchi o l'espressione "mettere a nudo". Spero ti possa aiutare questo "chiarimento".


----------



## Odysseus54

Non capisco bene se la frase in inglese sia scherzosa o aggressiva.  Cioe' se la metafora un po' esagerata serve a suscitare una risata e allo stesso tempo far capire che bisogna cambiare direzione nella discussione , or whether it is a blunt request to cut it out.


----------



## gardian

È un'istruzione di cruda per tagliare le domande ficcanaso nella società dell'uomo d'affari.
 La metafora rende chiaro che l'imprenditore farà tutto ciò che è necessario per proteggere ciò che è importante per lui - come una donna a difendere la sua virtù.
Voglio conservare la metafora nella traduzione.
 Penso che questa frase sarà meglio compresa di qualsiasi quantità di phrasses come "*No** altre domande, se non vi dispiace.*"


----------



## Odysseus54

You could have something like " Volete che mi tolga anche i pantaloni ? "  -  If they answer "Yes" , your businessman knows he is in trouble ..


----------



## gardian

Ricordate, voglio conservare l'immagine di una donna di routing un tentativo subdolo sulla sua virtù.
 Si tratta di persone cattive qui.
 Quindi non essere preoccupato di essere grezzo.
 LBJ era rozzo in quello che ha detto e quello che ha fatto.
 Ma era anche molto efficace. . .


----------



## cercolumi

Non capisco se vuoi qualcosa di idiomatico ed efficace in italiano o se vuoi una traduzione fedele.
Nella seconda ipotesi direi:
"Facciamola finita di voler smutandare la mia azienda!"

_Smutandare_ non lo trovi sui dizionari ma lo puoi trovare qui e qui.


----------



## gardian

Voglio una traduzione fedele alla metafora originale.
 Quante volte devo chiederlo ?


----------



## giginho

No, ragazzi, qui vi serve lo specialista delle frasi crude!!!

Che ne dite di:

"*Vuoi contarmi anche i peli del culo*?"


----------



## london calling

Gardian, se vuoi una traduzione letterale, secondo me il suggerimento migliore è quello di cercolumi.

@Giginho, sei terribile  e comunque la frase in inglese non è volgare come quella che proponi tu, ma in altre circostanze è una bella alternativa a "vuoi farci le pulci", me la sono già segnata (non per utilizzarla io, però, sai com'è, noi signore certe frasi non le possiamo proprio dire, we would be inviting trouble..).


----------



## Akire72

gardian said:


> Voglio una traduzione fedele alla metafora originale.
> Quante volte devo chiederlo ?



Ma non siamo mica al tuo servizio, eh! Calmino...

Io pensavo a:
La smetta di cercare di calar le braghe alla mia azienda!


----------



## giginho

gardian said:


> Voglio una traduzione fedele alla metafora originale.
> Quante volte devo chiederlo ?



Se la metti così puoi anche andare a cercare da un'altra parte......per non dire di peggio.

Ciao LC....eheheheh però è carina vero??? hai ragione comunque che forse è un po' troppo powerfull.....


----------



## gardian

D'accordo.
Bene, grazie a tutti coloro che hanno risposto a questa richiesta insolita.
 Sembra che non si può fare riferimento a mutandine di una donna italiana in una conversazione d'affari, anche se usiamo solo quella frase, nel contesto di difendere l'onore di una signora. 
 Onore può essere compreso solo in termini di difesa un paio di cose virili.
Tanto per gli uomini italiani e il loro amore per le loro madri . . . 

 Buon giorno, gente.


----------



## giginho

gardian said:


> D'accordo.
> Bene, grazie a tutti coloro che hanno risposto a questa richiesta insolita.
> Sembra che non si può fare riferimento a mutandine di una donna italiana in una conversazione d'affari, anche se usiamo solo quella frase, nel contesto di difendere l'onore di una signora.
> Onore può essere compreso solo in termini di difesa un paio di cose virili.
> Tanto per gli uomini italiani e il loro amore per le loro madri . . .
> 
> Buon giorno, gente.



Non si tratta di amore di madri o di cose particolari di uomini italiani.....sembra che sia una questione di rispetto per "luoghi" ritenuti sacri a queste latitudini. Noi di intoccabile abbiamo questo e voi la Guinnes!


----------



## gardian

< -------- >  

Magnifico, Giginho.

Buon giorno.


----------



## cercolumi

Hai forse qualche riferimento che ti dica che "smutandare" sia usato solo in per ciò che riguarda l'intimo maschile???
A me sembra sia perfettamente unisex.
In ogni caso puoi sempre dire "....voler cavare/togliere/sfilare/abbassare/scostare le mutandine (di pizzo finemente ricamate) alla/della mia azienda"?


----------



## giginho

Eheheheheh!

Ottimo, buona giornata a te!

E ricorda:
Is maith í comhairle an droch-chomhairligh.


----------



## Akire72

Also "calar le braghe/brache" is a clear reference to sex, as they used to have nothing under the braghe before, no panties!


----------



## giginho

Akire72 said:


> Also "calar le braghe/brache" is a clear reference to sex, as they used to have nothing under the braghe before, no panties!



Secondo me calar le braghe è più riferito a sottomettersi al volere altrui, come in: "non ha spina dorsale e ha calato le braghe ad ogni loro richiesta".

Qui mi sembra che si faccia riferimento ad un'intrusione in affari che non riguardano chi chiede, se ho capito giusto!


----------



## london calling

giginho said:


> Secondo me calar le braghe è più riferito a sottomettersi al volere altrui, come in: "non ha spina dorsale e ha calato le braghe ad ogni loro richiesta".
> 
> Qui mi sembra che si faccia riferimento ad un'intrusione in affari che non riguardano chi chiede, se ho capito giusto!


Concordo. Calare le braghe.


----------



## Akire72

Voelva un modo di dire che fosse fedele all'inglese, ed io gliel'ho trovato. Può anche essere un doppio senso (come in inglese) del voler "sodomizzare" la sua azienda.


----------



## cercolumi

Calare le braghe non sarebbe neanche molto femminile devo dire...  Per favore Akire, non fare tentativi che non siano chiaramente indicativi di un attentato a femminee virtù che sennò poi chi lo sente gardian, me lo fai in...rrabbiare come una biscia!


----------



## giginho

Io continuo a sostenere che la frase da me proposta poco fa, magari edulcorata in:

"Ma vuoi contarmi anche i peli pubici?"

possa funzionare

C.L. i peli pubici ce li hanno anche le Signore a meno di radicali estirpamenti.....ma in questo caso la conta darebbe 0, per cui si potrebbe sempre utilizzare la mia frase no????


----------



## giginho

Akire72 said:


> Voelva un modo di dire che fosse fedele all'inglese, ed io gliel'ho trovato. Può anche essere un doppio senso (come in inglese) del voler "sodomizzare" la sua azienda.



Può essere, Akire, ma io lo leggo piuttosto come un ficcare il naso ( e non altro) all'interno dell'azienda....non so perchè ma mi sono fatto quest'idea!

Da italiano di alta cultura matematica (  ) per sodomizzare un'azienda sarei più solito riferirmi ai "pi greco mezzi", ma sono solo opinioni!


----------



## Akire72

Be' di sicuro, ma la frase dice qualcosa come: 

"Hai finito di mettere a nudo la mia società?" 

Lo so che calar le braghe significa cedere alle richiest di qualcuno, ma visto che si dice "drop your pants" ho pensato a un gioco di parole.


----------



## london calling

Gardiano cercava una traduzione letterale, che sarebbe "Smettetela di provare a smutandare l'azienda" (cercolumi) . Non funziona in italiano, lo so, non rende per nulla l'idea dell'originale inglese.

Comunque il senso è : Smettetela di cercare ad inculare/mettere a quel servizio la mia azienda!

Edit.

Però, come faceva notare Einstein, Akire, "drop your pants" sembra la traduzione inglese dell'espressione italiana - io perlomeno non l'ho mai sentito per intendere "calare le braghe".


----------



## giginho

london calling said:


> Gardiano cercava una traduzione letterale, che sarebbe "Smettetela di provare a smutandare l'azienda" (cercolumi) . Non funziona in italiano, lo so, non rende per nulla l'idea dell'originale inglese.
> 
> Comunque il senso è : Smettetela di cercare ad inculare/mettere a quel servizio la mia azienda!



Io di questo non sono molto sicuro LC! Secondo me il senso è: smettetela di farvi i fatti della mia azienda / di ficcanasare / di fare domande impertinenti.

Questo non implica  inchiappettare  l'azienda o fregarla in qualche modo, ma semplicemente cercare di sapere cose che non si devono sapere. E' per questo che ho tirato fuori la cosa della conta tricologica!!!

Ovviamente è una mia sensazione e mi posso ampiamente sbagliare!


----------



## cercolumi

Io credo che siano stati forniti molti, moltissimi suggerimenti validi (il tuo gigi io lo uso spesso e mi sembra ottimo ) e mi sembra un po' strano che il nostro irascibile amico non ne abbia trovato neanche uno lontanamente rispondente a ciò che lui avrebbe voluto esprimere e che noi qui stiamo ancora cercando di indovinare a quanto vedo. Non uno di cui voler approfondire il senso, mah.
In assenza di ulteriori input da parte di gardian io me ne chiamo fuori


----------



## Ely79

Akire72 said:


> "Hai finito di mettere a nudo la mia società?"


mi sembra che la parola "nudo" dia perfettamente l'idea dell'intimità!

ma sono una lady e un'espressione come quella di Giginho non la direi mai


----------



## london calling

giginho said:


> Io di questo non sono molto sicuro LC! Secondo me il senso è: smettetela di farvi i fatti della mia azienda / di ficcanasare / di fare domande impertinenti.
> 
> Questo non implica  inchiappettare  l'azienda o fregarla in qualche modo, ma semplicemente cercare di sapere cose che non si devono sapere. E' per questo che ho tirato fuori la cosa della conta tricologica!!!
> 
> Ovviamente è una mia sensazione e mi posso ampiamente sbagliare!


In effetti, rileggendo uno dei primi post di Gardian, forse hai ragione.

Gardian, could you explain the concept again in English, please, just so we're sure we understand what you were trying to explain?


----------

